# Class II 18 AWG 2C Stranded Wire Cable FT6



## Dainolite (Dec 11, 2014)

Who can help me to find out 18AWG 2C stranded wire cable with FT6 for Class II application.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Your supply house can find it.


----------



## Dainolite (Dec 11, 2014)

Do you know the manufacture and parts No. of the wire?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Southwire

Or Belden who seem to have a lot of companies


----------

